# Watching a bit of Car Racing ... (pic heavy)



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

well today we had the babies out for a spot of play and they were quite interested in the tellie! ...

MsF likes the cars 









MrC wasn't that interested 









MsF likes the Utes as well! while MrC pretends not to look









MsF about to take off while MrC reads the paper









hmmm the Mighty Tiels...









both watching now









UhOh plotting escape :s


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

MsF has good taste  Prettyboy was asleep on my chest while that was on 

Dave.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol @ prettyboy mine wouldn't be quiet s had to let em out!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

cute pics  I H A V E to stop looking at your birds!!! I just LOVE the way Ms Freckles looks !! I guess I have the 'I want that one' fever, lol


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol @ Amom, she has a sister who is almost identical but whiter face, but of all the babies these 2 are the only pearls in many years so she is kinda special ... her wings are gorjus but i just cant get a decent pic !


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

This makes me want to go get my birds right now!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are beautiful! I love MsF's profile in the next to last picture.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol MsF actually looks like one of those owls in profile pics from the left ...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha aww bless they are adorable


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics! What pretty tiels!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Cutes pics as usual  Helps that your birdies are super pretty x


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

SuzieQueue said:


> lol MsF actually looks like one of those owls in profile pics from the left ...


lmao. that's hilarious


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Both are beautiful birds or bonnie birds as my husband calls them.Theyre really cool just like their mom HAHAHa


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

aww thanks nassarah my bonnie birds are lovely well i think so but im biased!


----------

